# Pronunciation of 해 after 받침 ㅇ



## goophy

Hi,

I'd like to make sure of the pronunciation of 사랑해. I know each word is pronounced as [사랑해] respectively.
However, when I listen to some native Korean speakers say this word, it seems to be pronounced as [sa rang gae(nasalized)].
I'd like to know if every word of which 받침 is ㅇ followed by 해, then the pronunciation will sound like[~ng gae(nasalized)]. Am I right?

So much appreciated!

goophy


----------



## lucky112

I can't imagine people saying [sa rang gae]. We always pronounce 'h' sound clearly. 
My major is not related to languages so I don't know about nasalization.


----------



## JY RO

I think you're partially right. 해 itself is pronounced as [Hae] but [Hae] after [랑 or Rang] doesn't sound [Hae].
However, [sa rang gae] sounds weird to me, so I recommend you to pronounce [sa rang ae].


----------



## mink-shin

I would pronounce [sa rang hae].


----------



## mink-shin

To me it is just [Sa-rang-hae-yo].

Maybe it's because I am a native speaker of Korean that I hear like that. What I'd like to say is that, since I know there isn't 'ae' as an ending of verb, my brain just recognizes it as not '애-' but '해-' even if the girl pronounced it as '애-'.

I respect your opinion but to me it's just '해-' not '애-'.


----------



## JY RO

The actress (Soo Jung Lim) said, 사랑해, 사랑해요. I think you're right. I don't know much about linguistics but Korean also pursue an easy, economical pronunciation when we talk and pronounce. 
 First, you should know that 'ng' in English has "g" sound in it. (For example, I heard this line from "Game of Thrones" : My king is dead. And It sounded "My kin gis dead") but 'ng' in Korean (받침 o) is enough to cover your throat with a deep inside of your tongue. So I can say [~ng] sound is nasalized before some sounds (like "hae") but it might be light, mild one. (comparing to that in English)
 Second, you can pronounce "사", "랑", "해" or "Sa", "Rang", "Hae" respectively. But when you try pronounce it fast and fluently, it would be hard for you to say "랑해". I recommend you pronounce "랑" "해" first. Then, you try "랑""애" respectively. Keep in your mind that it would be "랑""애" rather than "랑""개"


----------

